# Cast your vote for American idol



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

:Let's all cast a vote for who we think will win....
or who we want to win....

Philip Philips. I think he will win. :whoo::whoo:

Philip Philips. Would like him to win. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried and it said not available at this time and I need to go to bed. My girl Jessica better win!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jessica she is the best! Go Jessica


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Jessica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Where they come from has a lot to do with it. Jessica comes from a MUCH larger population base, in Southern Ca., that I don't think the others will come close.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Where they come from has a lot to do with it. Jessica comes from a MUCH larger population base, in Southern Ca., that I don't think the others will come close.


But in the past, Southerners have tended to win. Go Phillip!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I read that Philip has been sick the whole show. Did you notice he was not on the last couple of commercials? 

Have to give him that, sticking with it. 

His voice is not as good as the others but he is unique and different!

Now I am 75 years old, and along with the teenagers think he is so cute..
Makes me smile like when I am watching the Bella sisters play!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It will be interesting to see who wins. If the young girls think Phillip is 'hot', I think they are the group that tend to vote the most. Phillip has been my favorite since the beginning. He is who he is, does his own thing, and I almost think he might be better off not winning, because if he does, doesn't he have to kind of do what the powers that be of American Idol want him to do for a period of time?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Adam Lambert, Chris Daughtry and Clay Aiken certainly fared better than the winners of their respective seasons.

I agree about the power of the tween/teen girl voters.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

my favs were elise and the little country girl. I guess if I had to pick now, it would be Phillip, just cause he is who he is, lol


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> It will be interesting to see who wins. If the young girls think Phillip is 'hot', I think they are the group that tend to vote the most. Phillip has been my favorite since the beginning. He is who he is, does his own thing, and I almost think he might be better off not winning, because if he does, doesn't he have to kind of do what the powers that be of American Idol want him to do for a period of time?


I think you are right about having a contract with them..although he will do fine no matter what.

I always worry about these young people being catapaulted into such fame, think it is a worrisome group. Philip seems to be his own person so hopefully would do fine.

Laurie you are right about who went on to fame and especially about who will probably push him over the top.

Estella and the Bella sisters......


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ruthi said:


> my favs were elise and the little country girl. I guess if I had to pick now, it would be Phillip, just cause he is who he is, lol


I liked Elise a lot too.


----------

